# Game 37: Phoenix Suns @ Memphis Grizzlies (1/15)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (28-8) vs Memphis Grizzlies (9-29)*

*When: Monday, January 15th
Time: 5:30 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*








*(*Game featured on TNT*)*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Pound Gasol.* 
Pau Gasol is back. He is their main offensive weapon.
Double him if 1-on-1 fails. Make him shoot tough shots and
turn the ball over.

2. *Score points effectively. *
The Memphis Grizzlies have become an uptempo team. Their last 4
games they have been averaging 115ppg. They also give up 105+ a game.
First one to 110 will most likely win.

3. *Turnovers.  *
Protect the ball. Make sure you make wise passes and keep
the Grizzlies from getting easy fastbreak points.









*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, Jan. 13 (AP) -- Boris Diaw did not get the one rebound he needed for a triple-double, and he couldn't have cared less. That's the way these Phoenix Suns are.
> 
> "All I was chasing was a `W,' he said.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Amare Stoudemire vs Pau Gasol*_ 


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Memphis Grizzlies Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Tony Barone*​


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

nice info.. I love the Victory Advisory... 

Suns 126 Grizz 89


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Didnt they score 66 in their last game? Why is Swift vs Diaw the matchup of the day?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Didnt they score 66 in their last game? Why is Swift vs Diaw the matchup of the day?




Diaw almost had a triple-double last night. 

So, I thought I'd give him some attention. =)


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Over/Under: 

Pat "The Dagger" Burke gets 4mins tonight!

I call him The Dagger because when he enters the game, it's officially OVER.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss, your lack of a girlfriend is greatly appreciated on these boards! LOL! JK! This is probably the greatest game thread matchup I have seen yet! Too bad it's against the Grizz! But seriously, I am impressed.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Pound Gasol.*
> Pau Gasol is back. He is their main offensive weapon.
> Double him if 1-on-1 fails. Make him shoot tough shots and
> turn the ball over.


Pound Gasol, haha im so childish. Should be a good game, in the suns favor.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

haha but at least you can admit it.

i see a suns W, by at least 14


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

A guaranteed win for the Suns.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, sick game thread Seuss.

Should be a walk in the park for the Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Seuss, your lack of a girlfriend is greatly appreciated on these boards! LOL! JK! This is probably the greatest game thread matchup I have seen yet! Too bad it's against the Grizz! But seriously, I am impressed.



LOL

Thanks.




bootyking said:


> Pound Gasol, haha im so childish. Should be a good game, in the suns favor.


lol I did that on purpose. =)


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Over/Under:
> 
> Pat "The Dagger" Burke gets 4mins tonight!
> 
> I call him The Dagger because when he enters the game, it's officially OVER.


D'Antoni was VERY upset with him in the CLE game, I doubt he'll get any PT today.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Another beautiful Game Thread. Mad props to you. :clap2: :clap2:

This is a classic "let down" game, or the "sandwich" game between two big games. PHX had a relatively close victory against Orlando (top team in in the East) and hit the road against the lowly Grizzlies. After that, they'll have to travel to Houston, another top 5 team in the Western Conference. 

People consider this a "gimme" game, and that's where the players need to be extra careful... If Memphis comes out firing on all cylinders, they can definitely put up some impressive numbers.

I am expecting a closer game, but I honestly don't see the Suns dropping this one.

Final score 110-107.

:cheers:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stromile won't be playing tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Stromile won't be playing tonight.





Ok, thanks I wasn't sure.



Matchup of the Night has been changed to Amare vs Pau, which it should
have been. =)


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Kurt goes down . Hyper extended elbow


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Good, exciting game as of yet; apparently they're on a "Stubble streak" and won't shave until they lose. Damn it would be epic to see Nash with a beard.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm embarrased to be a Suns fan right now. The lack of D is ugly.


Memphis shouldn't even have sniffed 50 points in that first half. 

Doesn't surprise me since the Suns are one of the worst road defensive teams.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That's Amare!

Lack of D or not, Memphis is simply shooting well on the jumpers... We outrebound them and everything and its a high paced game, we will make our stops and pull away. It was expected to be a shoot out.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I'm embarrased to be a Suns fan right now. The lack of D is ugly.
> 
> 
> Memphis shouldn't even have sniffed 50 points in that first half.
> ...


Yeh they aren't really playing horrible defense, they aren't playing any at all. I don't think the Suns mind we are a much better uptempo team, i get the feeling we are toying with Memphis. BTW Steve's 3 shooting has been off recently, leather ball?


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

its hard to play defense when the other team isn't playing much at all, either. Good win but they do need to do better on defense but the best DEFENSE is a BETTER OFFENSE, as it was shown tonight.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barkley is such a fool, he is just bitter.

Everyone with som knowledge could see it coming, shootout in the first half, 3rd quarter Suns put it away.. That's always like that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh and Suns won't shave until the streak is over!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Pound Gasol.*
> Pau Gasol is back. He is their main offensive weapon.
> Double him if 1-on-1 fails. Make him shoot tough shots and
> turn the ball over.


Negative.

Gasol with 23pts and 7 assist.



> 2. *Score points effectively. *
> The Memphis Grizzlies have become an uptempo team. Their last 4
> games they have been averaging 115ppg. They also give up 105+ a game.
> First one to 110 will most likely win.


Check.

Suns hit 110 first. Also, Suns only had 13TOs and had 36 assist.



> 3. *Turnovers.  *
> Protect the ball. Make sure you make wise passes and keep
> the Grizzlies from getting easy fastbreak points.


Check.

Suns only had 13 TOs compared to Memphis' 20 and they had more
fastbreak points then the Grizzlies.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Official and undisputed player of the game goes to Amare, who has his first official "BEAST!" game of the year. 

15-21 shooting with 12-13 FT's, good lord.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What. the. hell? This was game was on TNT? I had no freaking idea. Goddamnit. I ****ing missed it. :banghead:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> What. the. hell? This was game was on TNT? I had no freaking idea. Goddamnit. I ****ing missed it. :banghead:



LOL


I was wondering where you were. 

I was also surprised they were having it on TNT. I had to check the info twice to make
sure it wasn't a typo.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dang.. I hate when people just assume no defense was played... I mean sure this was by no means a "good" defensive effort... I'm not saying that. But you do have to understand these are two running and gunning teams who try to score very quickly... as was in the 1980's where scores like this was extremely common.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Dang.. I hate when people just assume no defense was played... I mean sure this was by no means a "good" defensive effort... I'm not saying that. But you do have to understand these are two running and gunning teams who try to score very quickly... as was in the 1980's where scores like this was extremely common.


The defense in the first half was atrocious by the Suns. Memphis' zone D was somehow even worse. Anytime 148 points are scored the defense can't be great.

I always defend the Suns D but I didn't see it tonight.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Suns played good D in the second half and got ALL the hustle plays. There was a point where they force 3 turnovers in a row. It was an entertaining game and not one you can really make any assumptions from. Just enjoy the win.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dr. Seuss said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> I was wondering where you were.
> ...


Just so you guys know, in the unlikely event there's a rematch next year, Memphis games are always on TNT for MLK Day.


----------

